# Portmaster and Binary Packages



## Majorix (Dec 28, 2011)

How do I use portmaster to upgrade software installed via pkg_add? If I try
`# portmaster -PPa`
or
`# portmaster -aPP`
it tells me that PP must stand alone. Now I don't know what to use.

Please don't suggest the ports way as it takes ages to compile on my old netbook and I don't need all the speed benefit anyways.


----------



## Kiiski (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi

 Not exactly answer to your question, but this howto includes keeping packages updated:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140


----------



## Majorix (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for pointing the guide out.

It seems portmaster is not the tool to upgrade your packages. One has to use pkg_upgrade from the metapackage bsdadminscripts.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 28, 2011)

`# portmaster -PP -a`

man portmaster() (EXAMPLES)


----------



## Majorix (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL! So simple! I thought you had to give all the parameters at once (I mean using a single "-").


----------



## dougb@ (Dec 31, 2011)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Thanks for pointing the guide out.
> 
> It seems portmaster is not the tool to upgrade your packages.



Actually portmaster doesn't care where the installed stuff came from (ports or packages). It's happy to upgrade whatever you have. Glad you sorted out your problem in any case.


----------

